# Vehicle not allowed to operate in (city)



## Cheesehead (Dec 16, 2018)

Been trying to sign in to drive and after going through COVID requirements when I press go this (above)message pops up...all documentation is current and car is listed...UBER support thanked me for reporting it and said they would pass it on to their engineers and that it would be fixed soon...so far I have logged out of the app, deleted and reinstalled...nothing works...anybody got any suggestions as to how to fix it?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

They are Bears fans, so definitely change your handle or you will never get it fixed!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cheesehead said:


> Been trying to sign in to drive and after going through COVID requirements when I press go this (above)message pops up...all documentation is current and car is listed...UBER support thanked me for reporting it and said they would pass it on to their engineers and that it would be fixed soon...so far I have logged out of the app, deleted and reinstalled...nothing works...anybody got any suggestions as to how to fix it?


I got dragged up to wisconsin once and tried destination back to chicago.
It gave me a message like that. 
Right after i crossed the border it started to work. If you arent registered to collect taxes like for an airport ride it might trigger an exclusion like that.
Are you in Illinois trying to drive or somewhere far from your registered address?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have gotten the same bug in my city a few times and gotten a similar response. Looks like an error in the coding where it says vehicle_not_allowed_to_drive_in_{$city} instead of using the name of the city. Seems like the bug lasts a few days and then goes away on its own. When it pops up asking if you want to swap vehicles do not push on it. I think it causes this bug. Instead go to your account settings and push on the vehicle. Otherwise you get locked out for 1-3 days.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I got dragged up to wisconsin once and tried destination back to chicago.
> It gave me a message like that.
> Right after i crossed the border it started to work. If you arent registered to collect taxes like for an airport ride it might trigger an exclusion like that.
> Are you in Illinois trying to drive or somewhere far from your registered address?


Communist state of Illinois


----------



## Cheesehead (Dec 16, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I got dragged up to wisconsin once and tried destination back to chicago.
> It gave me a message like that.
> Right after i crossed the border it started to work. If you arent registered to collect taxes like for an airport ride it might trigger an exclusion like that.
> Are you in Illinois trying to drive or somewhere far from your registered address?


No in fact I'm sitting at home, where I've been irdesharing for over 3 years...I have two vehicles that I use the second one has no problems with signing on...thanks for the input.


----------



## Saad Anjum (Jun 18, 2021)

Yeah same thing happened to me I did everything and when pressed GO it says'Your vehicle is not allowed to operate in London' But why its new 18 reg everything I have but why this error please help me


----------



## Toiler (Jul 15, 2021)

Saad Anjum said:


> Yeah same thing happened to me I did everything and when pressed GO it says'Your vehicle is not allowed to operate in London' But why its new 18 reg everything I have but why this error please help me


Hello Saad, did you ever find a solution to this issue? I'm having the same problem.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I have only had that problem when I'm sitting near an airport. Getting some distance from the airport clears it up.


----------

